# First Seeing Eye Dog Anniversary



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think! I got this in my daily FitNet-he's usually pretty accurate!

*On this day in 1928, the first Seeing Eye dog was presented to Morris S. Frank. The dog was named Buddy. All dogs of course are beneficial to all owners in their regular requests to be walked, but Buddy and those that followed in his paw prints provided even more. *

Very neat!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Cool info! Was the first dog I think female? Originally named Kissy, but Frank hated the name-- changed it to Buddy? I think she was a sable, with cream-colored throat marking? I think his second dog was also named Buddy? Cool reminder, Jean. Thank you!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Cool! I remember reading about this as a kid. NO! I am not *that* old ...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I found this: http://www.growingstrong.org/dogs/firstdog.html

moei


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

One of my favorite books of all times is Morris Frank and Blake Clark's FIRST LADY OF THE SEEING EYE.


----------

